# Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????



## Dorschfehmarn (29. Juli 2007)

Hi Boardies!!!


wollte mal ne umfrage Starten welches Gerät Eurer meinung nach zu Pilken am geeignetsten ist auf See???

Ich persönlich nutze nur eines:

-Sportex Kev Spin DL 60gr 300cm
-Shimano Stradic 6000
-Whiplash 0,17 mm


was nehmt IHR???

mal sehen was bei rum kommt!

MFG 

Dorschfehmarn


----------



## MetalMen (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Also ich fische als Rute ne
Cormoran Team Dorschtwister in 3m (schön straff um Kontakt zu haten)
dazu ne Tica Taurus in der 4000er Größe
und als Schnur bis letztes Jahr ne 0,11mm Powerline, jetz hab ich aber mal ne 0,16mm Powerline drauf, um noch ein bisschen mehr durchziehen zu können.


Hoffentlich kommt die im September auch noch mal zum Einsatz.

lg Eric


----------



## MatzeMatze (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich benutze irgend ne Rolle von Cormoran ist schon älter die rute ict auch von Cormoran aber auch schon alt, nur die schnur ist neu eine 0,12 Fireline.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Quantum Worrldchampion Seajigger III. 3.45 m bis 180Gr WG
und eine Daiwa Capricorn 4500 J
Als Schnur eine 17er Fireline


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



Dorschfehmarn schrieb:


> Hi Boardies!!!
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze nur eines:
> ...



Wie passt das denn zusammen, ne super leichte Rute und dann son Riesen Ding als Rolle, da bricht dir doch der arm ab

meine Kombos:
Dega Competition Dorschspinn 60-95gr. WG, 2.70m
Shimano Technium 4000
15 Fireline

Shimano light Pilk(k.a welche genau) 120gr. WG, 3.30m
s.o./Okuma Lancet 40
s.o.

Balzer Diablo II Pilk 70-180gr. WG, 3.00m
s.o./Ultimate Superium 5000
s.o.


----------



## andreas0815 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



Dorschfehmarn schrieb:


> Hi Boardies!!!
> 
> 
> wollte mal ne umfrage Starten welches Gerät Eurer meinung nach zu Pilken am geeignetsten ist auf See???
> ...


 

*Hallo,*

für mich als Anfänger reicht mir mein Einsteigermodell!

Cormoran "Power Pilkrute" 3.00m,Wg 100-200g.
Cormoran "Seacor Pro" -3Pi 40
Cormoran "Corastrong " 0,20mm
Zu deinen Fragen 1-3

bis doch gut Ausgerüstet #6 meiner Meinung nach!!!

Wer nicht angelt, fängt auch nichts.Wer beim Angeln nichts fängt, hat etwas gelernt.Wer Angelt und fängt, ist ein glücklicher Mensch.


______________________MFG Andi


----------



## Seatrout (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Also ich errachte folgendes als ganz passabel für unsere Ostseeleoparden:


Solopilk:  Speedmaster 3,30m 20-50gr
              Tica Taurus 4000 S-Typ
             Fireline 12

Jiggen:   Nordland 4
             Stella 5000
             fireline 20

Macht beides viel Spaß;-)


Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Soll ja nur mal ne allgemeine Umfrage sein was so von Boardies genommen bzw. genutzt wird.


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Wie passt das denn zusammen, ne super leichte Rute und dann son Riesen Ding als Rolle, da bricht dir doch der arm ab



Die Rolle finde ich ja eher weniger schlimm, aber dieses Tau...

Zum Jiggen habe ich z.Z. eine Cormoran Black Star Titanium 3,30m bis 150gr oder so. Dazu ne Quantum Response Rolle und 0,12er Powerline.

Zum Solopilken bisher eine Balzer Magna Princess Softpilk 3,10m 30-130gr. Dazu eine 4000er Technium mit 0,08er Powerline.
Die Kombo muss aber neu, sowohl Rute, als auch Rolle, machen nicht mehr wirklich mit #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



Dorschfehmarn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nutze nur eines:
> -Sportex Kev Spin DL 60gr 300cm
> -Shimano Stradic 6000
> -Whiplash 0,17 mm


Funzt die Rute denn da, mit welchen Ködern?
Kenne die ja auch sehr gut #6, allerdings sind eher die 30-30g Köder im M-H-Fischen ihre Domäne, mit einer 4000er Rolle.


----------



## andreas0815 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> 
> für mich als Anfänger reicht mir mein Einsteigermodell!
> 
> ...


 

*Hallo noch mal,*

sorry habe mich davor verlesen habe gemeint bis 160g Wg bei deiner Rute!:b

Die Rute mit 60g Wg ist natürlich zu gering im Verhältnis zu deiner Rolle!|uhoh:


____MFG Andreas


----------



## micha_2 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Rute: Nordland IV bis 180g
Rolle: Daiwa Emblem XA 5500 (Neu Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500)
Schnur: Berkley Spiderwire Stealth 0,17mm


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Habe In HEiligenhafen auch alle Durch das beste war Einigkeit und Seho Probiers mal mit Der Silverland Thomas Lüdtke Fehmarn Burgstaaken is besser und Er Sucht  und bringt Fisch das lässt T om sich nicht nehmen.

Habe Mir Heute die Stella 20000 von Shimano und die Daiwa Saltiga 4500 zugelegt mal Sehen wie die sich ende des monats bewähren!!!!! termine Siehe mitangeldatei von Dorschfehmarn.

mfg:vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Rute: Shimano Beast Master AX 270 50-100 Wg
Rolle: Shimano Twinpower 4000 FB
Schnur: Fireline 0,15mm

Rute: Penn Millenium Jerkbait (ich glaub 80g Wg|kopfkrat)
Rolle: Abu Ambassadeur 6500C
Schnur: Fireline 0,17mm


----------



## sven_p (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Moin,
ich fische ne daiwa firewolf 3.45 m -180 g
mit ner großen shimano(weiß den typen jetzt grad nich)
mit 17 er fireline.
musste lange sparen, aber das ist meine traumcombi!

:vik:


----------



## Dorschknorpel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Also fürs etwas grobere eine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 50-190gr, 330cm mit einer Balzer Dura 950? und 17èr Fireline.
Jetzt neu am Start bei mir Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 300cm mit 30-120 gr. und eine Penn Slammer 260:l. Schnur weiß ich noch nicht. Die Combo soll dann in zwei Wochen ihre Taufe erleben. Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

schwereres pilken/jiggen:
rute: quantum ultimate seajigger/  quantum seajigger 3 
rolle: penn slammer 560
schnur: 20er fireline gelb

leichtes pilken bis 100 gramm:
rute: balzer matrix softpilk (heißt die so?)/zebco rhino df light pilk 
rolle: penn extreme 1050
schnur 0,17er fireline pink

leichtes pilken gufiangeln bis 60 gramm:
rute: sportex kev spin 3 wg: 60g
rolle: penn captiva 4000/technium 4000
schnur: 0,12er powerline gelb


----------



## bacalo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Also fürs etwas grobere eine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 50-190gr, 330cm mit einer Balzer Dura 950? und 17èr Fireline.
> Jetzt neu am Start bei mir Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 300cm mit 30-120 gr. und eine Penn Slammer 260:l. Schnur weiß ich noch nicht. Die Combo soll dann in zwei Wochen ihre Taufe erleben. Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf.


 

#hDorschknorpel,

mit diesem Equipment darfst DU dich wirklich freuen!!!!!!

Kräftiges Petri Heil!


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Dorschknorpel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten und laufe jeden Abend einmal in den Keller und streichle meine Rute (nichts für BFF) und die Rolle.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Moin Moin!!!
Ich fische dann doch schon eher den altmodischen Stil|rolleyes


Jiggen:
Rute: Zebco World Champion II Seajigger 330cm bis 180gr. WG
Rolle: Daiwa Emblem 4500 XT
Schnur: 19er Power Pro in Gelb



Solo Pilken bzw Gufi:
Rute: Dega Formel 1 Premium Seaspin bis 95gr. WG
Rolle Shimano Twin Power 5000 F
Schnur:  17er Fireline in Flamegreen


----------



## welsfaenger (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

hier mal meine Combos:

Grob: Byron Ultra Strong Future Carbon 285 cm (bis ca. 150 gr.), Quantum Cabo 40, Penn 15 kg 0.12er

Mittel: Byron Lord II Special Edition Medium 275 cm (bis ca. 100 gr.), Tica Taurus 4000, Stroft 9 kg.

Fein: Stucki Salmon Spin 300 cm (-60gr.), ABU Cardinal 804, Stroft 6 kg.

Je nach Wetter / Drift und Angeltechnik setze ich die Ruten ein. Meine meistgenutzte war bisher die mittlere Variante.

Am 13.8 geht es endlich wieder los !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (3. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

moin,

jemand ende august zeit bis 4 september sind wir auf der 

Silverland www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de
fürn boardi treffen;+ ? erfahrungsaustausch etc.#c????


mfg:vik:


----------



## Macker (4. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren meine Traumcombo gefunden.
Sportex Carat Spinn 6 in 3,30m.
Daiwa Infinity Q mit 17er Zoom 7.
Seit dem bin Ich Wunschlos Glücklich und mein Gerätehändler verkauft mir nur noch Kleinteile.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pilkfreak (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Also als Rolle kann ich nur die Cormoran Chronos empfehlen. Habe sie bereits seit mehrern Monaten und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß

Ole


----------



## JapanRot (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich fische eine Shakespeare/Sänger Zenith Power Pilk 3.30m 30-190gr. WG
mit einer Shimano Technium 4000 FA bespult mit 0,17er Fireline in Pink


----------



## Freelander (11. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich fische eine Harrison 2,70m 120WG mit einer Penn Slammer 260 und 15er Fireline Crystal.
Außerdem eine Penn Prion 3,00m 50-190WG bestückt mit einer Penn 360 und 17er Fireline Crystal
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Codcatcher (12. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Moin also ich nehm fürs Jiggen ne Faps Thomas Fischer Mega Pilk und eine Twin-Power 5000 mit ner 17er Fireline und zum reinen Pilken eine Sportex Turbo Spin 5 und eine Stradic 4000 ebenfalls mit einer 17 Fireline.

Cheers 

Codcatcher


----------



## langerLulatsch (14. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Bei mir ist es ne Sportex Black Arrow mit ner 35er US Baitrunner und wenns etwas schwerer wird ne Shimano Nexave Pilk, ebenfalls mit 35er Baitrunner. Als Schnur nutze ne 17er Powerline.


----------



## Darth-Vader (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Zum Dorschfischen in der Ostsee benutze ich eine Penn Rute Charisma Senso Pilk 3,3m 30-120 Gramm Wurfgewicht, Rolle Spro Passion 740 mit geflochtener Schnur 0,12 mm


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Meine Kombos:

Leichtes Fischen:
Daiwa Powermesh WG30-100gr mit Daiwa Carpricorn Pilk

Schweres Fischen:
Cormoran Deep Blue WG -190gr mit Cormoran Coastal Power

Beide sind mit ner Climaxx Schur bespult,den Durchmesser kann ich nicht sagen aber die Trgkraft beträgt 9 Kg


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Leicht/Dorschbombe:
Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m 30-80gr

Mittel:
SPro Dyna SF Pilk 2,85m 100-180gr

Rolle*:
Quantum Energy Response 645FD mit .20er Quattron PT Braid gelb

Wenn man knapp 2m groß ist braucht man nicht so'n langes Stöckchen |rolleyes

* die Rolle kann ich niemandem empfehlen. Der Lauf ist schön weich und die wirft aufgrund der dicken Spule auch anständig weit. Der Bügel ist sehr solide und klappt nicht ungewollt um. ABER der Kurbelarm ist klapprig, der Schalter für den Rücklauf rastet nicht richtig ein und  die Spule  hebt viel zu weit an, so daß eine riesen Lücke  zwischen Rollenkörper  und Spule klafft. Dort wickelt sich die Schnur auch gerne mal um's Gewinde #q
Um den Bremsknopf hat sie sich auch schon gewickelt.
Also kann nur abraten, die Rolle ist echt 'n Blender. Neue muß her!


----------



## Msflo (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Ich verwende Fischen vom Kutter eine Penn Chrisma Senso Pilk 3,3m 50 - 190g, Balzer Matrix MX5 Softpilk 3,15m 30-140g oder meine etwas ältere aber geniale Cormoran Seacor Pilk 100 - 250g.

Auf allen Red Arc 10400 mit Fireline 0,17 in Pink.

Die Cormoran Rute ist mir allerdings die liebste auch bei sehr leichten Pilkern bis 30g.
Die Balzer Matrix ist schon ein extremer Schwabelstock, die Senso Pilk noch ein bischen.
Vielleicht kennt jemand die Cormoran Seacor Rute und kann mir was vergleichbares empfehlen, da auf dem Kutter doch eine Rute mit 3,3m bis 3,5m oft besser ist bzw. ich so eine Länge einfach haben möchte.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

ich benutze immoment eine 

zebco seaspin pilk 2,10m 100gr-200gr WG 
multi hab den namen vergessen, ne baitcastrolle
und eine 0,30 dyneema (aber auch nur, weil ich die rolle in norge benutzen will)

kaufen möchte ich mir jetzt:

rute: balzer edition magic softpilk 2,50m bis 150gr WG
rolle: balzer matrix blue metal 1055
schnur: berkley fireline crystal 0,20


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Mein combo:

Sportex Kev Sea Spin  Länge 300 cm  Wurfgewicht 100gr.

Tica Taurus TP4000s  Vorher  Shimano Stradic

0,12 Powerline (Gelb) oder 0,8er Powerline (Gelb)


----------



## zanderangler1962 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

hallo
ruteEGA IM8 FORMEL1 DORSCHSPIN 70g-120g  WG
rolle:SHIMANO TWIN POWER 5000F
schnur:0.17 FIRELINE CRYSTAL


----------



## Keek (18. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

Moin!

Rute: Balzer Magna MX-3 Bulldog in 2,85 bis 160 g
Rolle: Mitchell blue 6000
Schnur: 0,17er Fireline

Die Rolle war mir dann aber doch zu klotzig und ich hab mir ne schöne Stradic 4000 FB geholt! Das ist jetzt meine Traumcombo...
#6


----------



## rohrhof (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle(mit schnur) und Rute zum Pilken????*

meine Kombos:

leichtes Gerät: Shimano speedmaster 270 xh= 50-100 gramm
                     Rolle: daiwa caldia 3500E, Shimano super GT FA
                     Schnurr: 0,17 spiderwire gelb
                     einfach genial und ermüdungsfrei insg. 
                     580 gramm für ne kombo fast unschlaggbar
                     Preis: ca. 400 euro angel+rollen+schnurr

mittleres Gerät: rute: balzer edition magic Distance Pilk 
                             300 cm WG 180 gramm
                     Rolle: Shimano Stradic 6000 Fa 
                     Schnurr: 0,17 spiderwire gelb  
                     Preis: ca. 350 euro angel+rolle+schnurr
                     bin mit der rute aber net so zufrieden denk über 
                     penn Charisma nach was haltet ihr davon


----------

